# sex drive in women carriying boy/girl?



## Arisa

So my firend told me when she was pregnant with her first she had no sex drive and was rather moody and sick, she had a girl, With her second she was a sex maniac and loved it and had more desire to watch rugby and even wanted beer lol and it was a boy,but with her third she felt the same way she did with her first so she kind of knew straight off it was a girl and sure enough it was

Does sex drive and certain cravings mean you can sort of tell if you are having a boy or girl or is it a psychological thing? all in your head so to speak??

I cannot get enough chick flicks and I usually hate romantic comedies lol and have gone right of sex


----------



## mom and ttc

i dont think soo ... im super horny last time and this time ... i have a little girl. crazy sick with both, dont want to eat ... 

it is said that if you eat meat you have a boy if you are sick and eat sweets a girl .. i always ate meat. 

my mom had 2 girls 1 boy ... she was never sick. i have friends who had 2 same sex babies and two totally diff. pregnancies


----------



## mommylam

Well I can say that I always had an insane sex drive in my 3 previous pregnancies and it just felt so much better.....this time I have no sex drive at all which is really weird for me. I thought maybe it was because I was just older and more stressed out this time. My first 3 were boys but I don't know what I'm having this time!!!


----------



## kls9503

Okay, I'm just opposite. When I was pregnant with my daughter I was super horny all the time. And with my son I was never in the mood. Who knows!


----------



## ms.hope

I keep hearing the connection of sweets and nausea with being pregnant with girls. They claim the extra female hormones causes the nausea.


----------



## irmastar

My sexual drive was the same when I was pregnant with my son, but this time it has gone to zero :shrug:


----------



## tmr1234

I have zero sex drive do not want to even be tuched but it could be to do with the BAD m/s but with my LO i wanted it ALL the time but i didn't have m/s so hoping it is right as it means i would be having a gilr.


----------



## meltanton

i dnt know. altho i had super high sex drive n i had a girl. this time around i have no sex drive wotsoever xx


----------



## mumanddad

First pregnancy i had a boy and sex drive was high.

This tims i m having a boy and have no sex drive at all!!


----------



## cherry22

I dont think it matters i had a son and my sex drive was 0% now its 0% again only time will tell!


----------



## Missmarie87

Theres always loads of crazy things attactched to being a boy or a girl, but tbh i think its how your body reacts to it and it will be what it is lol x


----------



## Arisa

tmr1234 said:


> I have zero sex drive do not want to even be tuched but it could be to do with the BAD m/s but with my LO i wanted it ALL the time but i didn't have m/s so hoping it is right as it means i would be having a gilr.

Same here :( literally no sex drive, I do not even want my DH cuddling me, its really frustrating. Its not a fact I know but the sex drive seems to be lower or the same in women carrying girls than it does in boys. I have known a few women who were super horny with their boys and had virtually no sickness but with their girls they were stressed, sick and did not want to be touched.

I would love to be the opposite and have a sex drive again :(

I also read something on the girls hormone producing more nausea, could be why my mother was sick throughout her pregnancies


----------

